# Moist Green Poop



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a new rat owner. One of my rats has wet, green poop this morning (not quite diahrrea, but not normal looking). She's been very quiet since I brought her home five days ago (from a pet store), so I worry that she is sick. I've been feeding her a dry cereal mix with dog food as well as some fresh fruit and vegetables. 
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's probably the veggies. She's likely never had them before, so her body has to adapt to the new food. That can cause green poo, I believe.

Are you noticing any other signs of illness beside lethargy? Poofy fur, hunched posture, red crusties from the eyes and nose, sneezing, not eating/drinking, etc?

If you're seeing signs of illness I'd take her to the vet. Else, some rats are naturally more quiet than others.

I hope she's all right.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. Should I not feed veggies for a few days then? She looks healthy otherwise (no crust around nose or eyes, nice looking fur) and has been eating and drinking. The other rat (I bought them together) is pooping normally and she had the same diet. Also, the other rat is way more active, but I guess it could just be personality. I hope that's what it is.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe give them less, but I wouldn't take them away entirely... drastic changes in diet (from icky petstore food to fresh good foods) can do that sort of thing....


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

same with my rats! hyper has it and ozzy is fine, im gonna see if it continues and maybe seperate them incase thats not it, just until she gets better


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Give her veggies! its good for her. Give her less until she adjusts. its fine most likely


----------

